# How are shrimp graded?



## kivit (Aug 29, 2005)

Can anyone explain or point me to a site that explains grading of various shrimp?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

kivit said:


> Can anyone explain or point me to a site that explains grading of various shrimp?


The only shrimp grading that I know of is for the Crystal red....

shrimpnow.com


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Don't they hand out grades after final exams like for everything else?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Well, ya know with that No Shrimp Left Behind program we no longer grade shrimp. They all have own "special" traits and no shrimp is better then any others. 

As was stated in an earlier post, shrimpnow.com has a good CRS rating guide.


----------

